# Help advise



## Ollie 111111 (Jul 22, 2016)

Hi, just need a it of help looking to go on to a steroid to help tone up not looking to get big just tone any ideas thanks


----------



## 7own3nd (Aug 4, 2014)

what's your training and diet like every one is going to ask before giving the advice to use aas


----------



## Ollie 111111 (Jul 22, 2016)

Training 3-4 times a week weights & cardio and eat healthy


----------



## Jamezzz (Jul 6, 2016)

Ollie 111111 said:


> Training 3-4 times a week weights & cardio and eat healthy


 Post your diet in the diet section and have it analysed. In my opinion you can 'tone up' with diet alone you do not need aas to cut, yes it helps but perfecting diet and tweaking your training will also most definitely give you quality results in the cutting department. Eating healthy and eating properly are different things and without more info people can not judge whether you need or don't need to be taking Ped. Anyway... Test prop with anavar, winstrol, tren, masteron. Stay away from dbol and deca


----------



## stevo2 (Aug 4, 2016)

why do ppl allways go onto like diet and stuff or you should not be touching steroids unless everything else is in place . my 2 pence is if you wsnt to tone up and you want to use steroids if i was ypu id look into tbol . i know a few lads who are scared of injecting ( pussies ) so they use orals . but what you get of orals is not much tbf . but i know lads who have used tbol and had good results .


----------



## stevo2 (Aug 4, 2016)

.


----------



## stevo2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Jamezzz said:


> Post your diet in the diet section and have it analysed. In my opinion you can 'tone up' with diet alone you do not need aas to cut, yes it helps but perfecting diet and tweaking your training will also most definitely give you quality results in the cutting department. Eating healthy and eating properly are different things and without more info people can not judge whether you need or don't need to be taking Ped. Anyway... Test prop with anavar, winstrol, tren, masteron. Stay away from dbol and deca


 agree with that . but ive used test ,decca, var ,dbols, sust ,the usuall then i tried tren ace . that was the end for me . tren all day wont use nothin again but test n tren ace . solid lean gains . i aint no body builder thats just my opinion. ive read in the past online n stuff about ppl goon nuts off it etc . maybe in like the 600mg to 1000mg range but if you use between 200 to 400mg with test its better than any oral s**t and you dont get mad sides like some ppl say . all i got was the cough a couple of times which online its made out to be this horrifying thing . its f**k all trust me . its just like a tickly cough that wont go for like 30 seconds . and i got abit sweaty and out of breath slightly . but ill tell anyone trens the one for real progress . just dont be put off by what you read online .


----------

